# un prix prestigieux qui récompense un film d'auteur, mais dont le jury



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Les phrases suivantes me semblent un peu étranges. C'est le pronom relatif dont qui a attiré mon attention. Je ne parviens pas à comprendre son emploi dans ces deux phrases: 

Les voici :

Il s'agit d'un prix prestigieux, fort ancien, qui récompense un film d'auteur, mais *dont* le jury est en même temps convaincu qu'il pourrait fort bien toucher un large public.

<<dévorer des yeux>>, image lexicalisée de la voration *dont* Jean Touzot remarque que Mauriac l'a souvent renouvelée et intensifiée.

POURRIEZ-VOUS M'EXPLIQUER L'EMPLOI DE DONT DANS CE CONTEXTE? Dans la mesure où je sais, ce pronom relatif remplace un complément introduit par la préposition _*de*_. Mais dans ces deux examples il n'y en a pas... 

*MERCI DE VOTRE COOPÉRATION ET PATIENCE*


----------



## Xence

mais _dont_ le jury est en même temps convaincu qu'il... = le jury _de ce prix prestigieux_

Dans cette phrase il y a risque de confondre *dont* avec "d'auteur", d'où la virgule après "_auteur_".

*** 


> <<dévorer des yeux>>, image lexicalisée de la voration *dont* Jean Touzot remarque que Mauriac l'a souvent renouvelée et intensifiée.


 
Je me demande si le pronom "_dont_" est pertinent ici. J'aurais plutôt dit:

"_image lexicalisée à propos (au sujet) de laquelle Touzot remarque..._"


----------



## Stéphane89

Vive la France!! said:


> <<dévorer des yeux>>, image lexicalisée de la voration *dont* Jean Touzot remarque que Mauriac l'a souvent renouvelée et intensifiée.


 
Jean Touzot remarque *(à propos) de l'image lexicalisée la voration* que Mauriac l'a souvent renouvelée et intensifiée.

Plus simplement dit: Jean Touzot remarque que Mauriac a souvent renouvelé et intensifié l'image lexicalisée de voration.

C'est assez soutenu et compliqué comme tournure. Personnellement je ne l'utiliserais pas.


----------



## Anne345

Vive la France!! said:


> Bonjour!!
> 
> Il s'agit d'un prix prestigieux, fort ancien, qui récompense un film d'auteur, mais *dont* le jury est en même temps convaincu qu'il pourrait fort bien toucher un large public.


 
_dont_ représnte le _film_ = au sujet duquel... 


> III.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [_Dont_ en fonction de subordination (dans la subordination en chaîne); pour introduire une prop. subordonnée relative suivie d'une prop. subordonnée conj. complétive ou interr.


ATLIF


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> _dont_ représnte le _film_ = au sujet duquel...


Je ne suis pas de cet avis ; je rejoins Xence : dans la première phrase, _dont_ se rapporte au _prix prestigieux_ et non au _film._

Quant à la seconde phrase, le _dont_ est certes correct, mais, comme StefKE, je ne l'emploierais pas, au profit de la tournure proposée pas Xence.


----------



## Anne345

Comment alors justifiez-vous le _mais_ s'il ne s'oppose pas à _film d'auteur_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> Comment alors justifiez-vous le _mais_ s'il ne s'oppose pas à _film d'auteur_ ?


Le _mais_ s'oppose bien à _film d'auteur_, mais cette conjonction ne semble pas se justifier dans la phrase : un _et_ eût été préférable selon moi. Quoi qu'il en soit, la conjonction ne change strictement rien à l'antécédent de _dont_…


----------



## itka

> Il s'agit d'un prix prestigieux, fort ancien, qui récompense un film d'auteur, mais *dont* le jury est en même temps convaincu qu'il pourrait fort bien toucher un large public.


A la base, se trouvent les deux phrases suivantes :

1. Il s'agit d'un prix [_prestigieux, fort ancien, qui récompense un film d'auteur]._ Les mots en italique qualifient le substantif "prix"

2. Le jury* de ce prix* est [...] convaincu qu'il pourrait fort bien [...]

L'antécédent de "dont" ne peut être autre chose que "jury". De toutes façons, que signifierait "le jury d'un film" ?

Donc, désolée Anne, je suis bien d'accord avec Maître Capello...et je trouve aussi que le "mais" est surtout une maladresse de style.


----------



## Anne345

Je donne donc la suite du la citation du TLFI 



> A. [Une relative avec dont suivie d'une complétive d'obj. avec que (_dont... que_, cas très fréq.)] :
> 26. ... les philosophes et les historiens discuteront plus tard des motifs de cet acharnement, qui mène à la ruine complète un grand peuple, coupable, certes, et dont la justice exige qu'il soit châtié, mais dont la raison supérieure de l'Europe déplorerait qu'il fût détruit.
> DE GAULLE, _Mémoires de guerre_, 1959, p. 157.


 
J'espère que tout le monde sera d'accord que les _dont_  représentent _le peuple, _repris par les _il _sujets de _soit châtié_ et  _fût détruit_ ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour à tous

Le débat est lancé !  (et je vais y mettre mon grain de sel )

Tout d'abord, à destination de ceux qui apprennent la langue française, je dirai que cette tournure est alambiquée, peu claire (la preuve en est que les "natifs" ne la comprennent pas de la même façon) et qu'on peut parler français sans l'utiliser - comme l'a bien montré Stefke, précédemment, en proposant une forme plus simple.

Pour ce qui est de la "querelle" entre Francophones, je dois dire que j'ai tout d'abord compris la phrase comme Anne, puis en lisant l'interprétation de Xence, j'ai eu un gros doute qui m'a conduit à m'abstenir de poster eek.

Maintenant, après avoir lu les arguments des uns et des autres, je penche à nouveau pour ma première impression étayée par l'explication d'Anne qui en appelle au Trésor.

Il est vrai que si on s'en tient à la valeur de "dont" égale à "de", celui-ci ne pourrait se rapporter qu'à "prix prestigieux", mais si on remplace "dont" par "au sujet duquel" (suggéré par le Trésor), "dont" ne peut se rapporter qu'à "film d'auteur", repris plus loin par "*il*" (je pense que dans l'autre hypothèse il aurait été nécessaire de repréciser de quoi il s'agissait.


----------



## Nicomon

Je penche aussi pour l'explication d'Anne. En raison de la fin de la phrase... _mais dont le jury est convaincu qu'il pourrait fort bien toucher un large public._

À mon avis, c'est le film et non le prix qui touche un large public. Non?_ _

Je comprends : Ce prix prestigieux, fort ancien, récompense un film d'auteur *dont* le jury est en même temps convaincu qu'il (le film) pourrait fort bien toucher un large public.

Autrement dit : Ce prix prestigieux, fort ancien, récompense un film d'auteur qui, selon l'avis du jury, pourrait fort bien toucher un large public.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je penche aussi pour l'explication d'Anne.  En raison de la fin de la phrase... _mais dont le jury est convaincu qu'il pourrait fort bien toucher un large public.
> _
> À mon avis, c'est le film et non le prix qui touche un large public. Non?__
> 
> Je comprends :  Ce prix prestigieux, fort ancien, récompense un film d'auteur *dont* le jury est en même temps convaincu qu'il (le film) pourrait fort bien toucher un large public.


C'est bien évidemment le _film_ qui peut toucher un large public et non le _jury_. Ainsi donc, le pronom _il_ reprend certes le _film_, mais cela peut être vrai pour les deux explications. Car il y a en effet deux explications possibles : 1º l'antécédent de _dont_ est _jury_ ; 2º _dont_ a _film_ comme antécédent et signifie _au sujet de_.

Cela dit, la phrase est de toute façon critiquable et ce, à plus d'un titre. D'une part le présent débat indique que la phrase est peu claire ; d'autre part que ce soit l'une ou l'autre explication qui soit la bonne, on peut critiquer sa construction :
1) L'antécédent de _dont_ (_jury_) n'est pas le même que celui de _il_ (_film_), ce qui prête à confusion.
2) Le pronom relatif _dont_ signifiant _au sujet de_ est fortement critiqué par certains grammairiens quand le verbe ne se construit pas avec _de_.

En bref, je suppose que c'est la seconde explication qui est la bonne (celle d'Anne), mais je désapprouve cette construction…


----------



## Anne345

Mais l'antécédent de _dont_ est bien _film_, le nom immédiatement devant le relatif, si on exclut son complément _auteur_...
Et je ne trouve aucune critique de cette constuction dans mes grammaires. Denis, Sancier-Chateau signale simplement que c'est "réservé à un usage littéraire, ou soutenu."


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> Mais l'antécédent de _dont_ est bien _film_, le nom immédiatement devant le relatif, si on exclut son complément _auteur_...


La proximité d'un mot n'est pas une raison suffisante pour prouver qu'il s'agit de l'antécédent… Cela dit, comme je l'ai écrit dans mon précédent message, l'antécédent de _dont_ semble bien être _film…_


> Et je ne trouve aucune critique de cette constuction dans mes grammaires. Denis, Sancier-Chateau signale simplement que c'est "réservé à un usage littéraire, ou soutenu."


Grevisse semble avoir un avis nuancé sur la question et ne prend pas vraiment position, alors que certains, tel Hermant, la considèrent comme « une faute avérée et grossière »…

AJOUT:
La tournure littéraire, selon Grevisse, serait d'utiliser _que… __qui_ au lieu de _dont… que_. Cependant, j'ai du mal à voir comment l'appliquer dans notre exemple…


----------



## itka

Plus je réfléchis à cette phrase et moins je la comprends !

Si on supprime le "mais" qui fait problème (et la virgule qui suit), on obtient :
_"Il s'agit d'un prix prestigieux, fort ancien, qui récompense un film d'auteur, *dont* le jury est en même temps convaincu qu'il pourrait fort bien toucher un large public".
_Diriez-vous que c'est la même phrase ? Moi, je ne la comprends pas comme l'autre.
Dans ce cas on a : le jury de ce film d'auteur (sic) est en même temps convaincu... ce qui en toute logique n'a pas de sens, un film n'ayant pas de jury.
Dans l'autre : le jury de ce prix est convaincu qu'il (un film d'auteur) pourrait fort bien...et là, on a un pronom _"il"_ employé en contradiction avec le relatif _dont_.
Et le "mais" ? Que vient-il faire dans cette histoire ?

Pour moi, conclusion : cette phrase est complètement tordue, n'en déplaise aux grammairiens cités par Anne...Je dis bien : pour moi. 
Tant mieux si pour vous elle a un sens !


----------



## Anne345

_Mais_ marque simplement l'opposition entre _film d'auteur_ et succès _auprès d'un large public_. 

En simplifiant la phrase : 
Il s'agit d'un prix qui récompense *un film*. 
Le jury est convaincu que *le film *pourrait toucher un large public. 

Quand le groupe nominal à relativiser, qui fait partie d'une complétive, est sujet, il est représenté  à sa place par un pronom  personnel, tandis qu'apparait en tête de phrase un _dont_ qui fait le lien entre l'antécédent et ce pronom. 

=> Il s'agit d'un prix prestigieux qui récompense *un film * 
*dont* le jury est convaincu qu'*il* pourrait toucher un large public. 

_dont_ n'est donc pas complément de nom de _jury._ Si on le remplace par _à propos duquel_, on constate qu'il est complément indirect de _est convaincu_. Mais il a surtout un rôle de subordonnant.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> La tournure littéraire, selon Grevisse, serait d'utiliser _que… __qui_ au lieu de _dont… que_. Cependant, j'ai du mal à voir comment l'appliquer dans notre exemple…


 
C'est justement ce que j'ai tenté (un peu gauchement) de faire, en suggérant ceci, au post #11. 

_Ce prix prestigieux, fort ancien, récompense un film d'auteur qui, selon l'avis du jury, pourrait fort bien toucher un large public. _



> Pour moi, conclusion : cette phrase est complètement tordue, n'en déplaise aux grammairiens


 
Bien d'accord itka. La virgule et le mais sont en effet superflus, et la phrase est longuette.  
Sauf que... je suis un peu étonnée que tu dises que le film n'a pas de jury. Qu'est-ce qu'il juge au juste, à part la valeur du film, avant d'attribuer le prix.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> C'est justement ce que j'ai tenté (un peu gauchement) de faire, en suggérant ceci, au post #11.
> 
> _Ce prix prestigieux, fort ancien, récompense un film d'auteur qui, selon l'avis du jury, pourrait fort bien toucher un large public. _



Oui, mais là tu as remanié la phrase (le verbe _convaincre_ a notamment disparu). Le tour classique dont je parlais ne fait qu'utiliser _que… qui_ au lieu de _dont… que_ sans autre modification. Exemple :

_Sa mère qu'il dit qui est malade_

pour : _Sa mère dont il dit qu'elle est malade…_


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, mais là tu as remanié la phrase (le verbe _convaincre_ a notamment disparu). Le tour classique dont je parlais ne fait qu'utiliser _que… qui_ au lieu de _dont… que_ sans autre modification. Exemple :
> _Sa mère qu'il dit qui est malade_
> pour : _Sa mère dont il dit qu'elle est malade…_


 
Bien compris. Et je ne vois en effet pas comment on pourrait utiliser ce tour classique dans la phrase originale. 

J'ai remanié le tout dans un effort (peut-être pas très réussi) de l'alléger. Mais je crois bien que le sens y est toujours. J'ai remplacé _dont le jury est (en même temps) convaincu_ par _qui, selon l'avis du jury._ Selon moi (j'ai peut-être tort de le penser) la précision _en même temps_ est superflue_. _Et je n'ai pas osé écrire _selon l'avis convaincu du jury._ 

Trouvé sur google


> Le Jury décernera des Cyber Lions d’Or, d’Argent et de Bronze dans chaque catégorie, à toute inscription qui, selon l’avis du Jury, mérite une telle distinction. source


 
Si on veut alambiquer le tout, cela pourrait donner :
Le Jury décernera des Cyber Lions d’Or, d’Argent et de Bronze dans chaque catégorie, à toute publicité inscrite, mais dont le jury est en même temps convaincu qu'elle mérite une telle distinction.


----------

